# MOVING SALE: F.S. Aqueon 210 gal Reef Ready aquarium PRICE DROP $1200.00



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

I am moving into a smaller place at the end of the month so I need to greatly down size so I have F.S.
Aqueon 210 Gal Reef Ready aquarium comes with
New in the box Pro Flex model 4 sump,
new bio media accessory pack,
Coralife 6' canopy with moon lights, one moon light not working but others ok.
Fluval FX5 with new sponges and a pine stand.
Aquarium has a small chip on the front left edge. Has been holding water for the last 2 years.
Does need a good cleaning.
Asking $1200.00


Wayne
604 309 7132 or PM


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Bttt.......


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

I would be interested in the 27 gal were you located?


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Surrey, near King George and #10 Hwy but I work in Abbotsford. We may be able to meet.


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

I live and work in abbotsford


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

27 gal pending


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

*FS: Aqueon 210 gal reef ready aquarium $1200.00*

Greetings,
I have a 210 gal reef ready aquarium for sale. Posted it in fresh water section as I am using it for fresh.
Comes with new in the box Pro Flex model 4 sump
New bio media accessory pack
Fluval FX5 filter 
Coralife canopy with moon lights and standard lights for fresh water. One moon light not working.
Pine stand. Aquarium has a small chip on front left corner but has been holding water for a few years and one move.
Needs a good cleaning.
Asking $1200.00

Wayne 
604 309 7132 or PM


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Bttt........


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

27 Gal Gone


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Bttt.......


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Bttt..........


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Bttt.........


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Bttt......Price dropped to $1200.00


----------



## oscars (May 1, 2010)

Bttt.......Price dropped to $1200.00


----------

